# Nissan Debuts Electric Car and New Hybrid



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The production electric vehicle to be introduced in 2010 will have a unique bodystyle and is not based on any existing Nissan model, unlike the technology 'mule' pictured above.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG my eyes are bleeding!!!

Why do these guys have to make these electric cars so ugly?


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh psss shaw! Both of those cars look fine. The one looks like the Scion Xb which sold well, and the other looks like an Altima.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

The car is just an acura of some sort with some graphics on the side, but that box thing is just wrong. Eye of the beholder I guess.....


----------



## Whitey_87 (May 30, 2008)

I think nissan should sell a converted 350Z. Like how the Rav 4 EV was converted. They just need to take out the 1,000 extra lbs of depleted uranium they stashed under the seats for some god awful reason. I still shake my head when I think about it...a 3,300 pound sports car. W.....T.....F......


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

haha, I was also horrified when the 350Z came out and I saw that curb weight. The reason that it's so heavy is that it was designed right from the get to to use the same tooling as the G35. That means that the chassis ends up being a little on the porky side. 

I think that Altima in the story is a PHEV test mule that's based on the company's hybrid Altima.


----------



## Whitey_87 (May 30, 2008)

I guess that was a good design move...same tooling, similar body, similar engine, similar curb weight, two less seats and minimal storage. Awesome!!!

I'm just griping, I really like how the 350Z looks. It seems like it has a really wide stance from the body styling. I enjoy driving mine.


----------



## 59921 (Aug 8, 2008)

I just joined this board to get some ideas about converting a scion xb
to electric. Looks like Nissan beat me to it.


----------

